# Gewichte kaufen oder selber machen?



## Rwk (14. Januar 2020)

Hallo! Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee? 
Und zwar suche ich Gewichte um etwas zu beschweren. 

Ein hohes Gewicht auf so wenig Raum wie möglich und das ganze so preiswert wie möglich...
Außerdem darf das Gewicht an keiner Seite länger als ungefähr 30cm sein. 
Etwa 100kg werden benötigt und das ganze möglichst in mehreren, kleinen Gewichten. 20x 5 kg zum Beispiel.

Weiss aber nicht genau, was wohl am billigsten wäre - Stahl, Blei, Gusseisen, Hantelscheiben, Beton selber giessen...bin echt überfragt!

Was würdet ihr kaufen oder selber basteln?

Freue mich auf eure Ideen! 
Viele Grüße


----------



## SaPass (14. Januar 2020)

Beton hat eine viel zu geringe Dichte. Da bekommst du kein hohes Gewicht auf wenig Raum hin. Ein Gewicht aus Metall mit hoher Dichte (Gusseisen, Stahl, Blei, usw.) sollte es schon sein.

Abgesehen davon wären zusätzliche Infos echt hilfreich. Wir fischen hier im Trüben. Was hast du vor, was möchtest du beschweren?

10 kg Gusseisen-Hantelscheiben kosten 21 € pro Stück, haben ein Durchmesser von 29 cm und sind 3 cm breit. 5 kg Gusseisen-Hantelscheiben sind zumeist ein geringeres Durchmesser bei gleicher Breite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Januar 2020)

Rwk schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr kaufen oder selber basteln?


Lehm natürlich. Kostet nichts, weil es draußen an der richtigen Stelle dumm herum liegt, weil er mit einer Dichte von 2,2 immerhin doppelt so schwer wie Wasser ist und mit der geforderten Grundfläche von 300mm x 300mm nur 500mm hoch baut. Dazu verbessert dieser Klotz Lehm Deine Luftqualität, weil der Wassergehalt der Luft stabilisiert wird, Und schön ist so ein Naturlehm auch.

Kleine Verschalung bauen, lehm reinstopfen, trocknen lassen, Verschaulung ab, fertig.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Januar 2020)

Moin,

zur Info:
Der Thread wurde in das passende Unterforum verschoben. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (14. Januar 2020)

Jetzt werden wieder gute Vorsätze für das neue Jahr über den Haufen geworfen. Somit sollte man günstig an Hantelscheiben kommen.


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Januar 2020)

Da würd ich dann noch paar Wochen warten


----------



## P2063 (14. Januar 2020)

was hast du vor, dich mit ein paar Kumpels zu einer GORUCK Challenge anzumelden?

Ich würde mir einfach Breitflachstahl bestellen. Gibt es auf diversen Seiten in verschiedenen breiten und dicken, Länge des Zuschnitts frei konfigurierbar. Ich hab schon öfters hier bestellt und immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, zuverlässiger schneller Versand und gut verpackt, bis 24kg/Paket auch relativ geringe Versandkosten wenn du die order aufsplittest. Breitflachstahl

Gewicht für die einzelnen Zuschnitte kannst du dir z.B. hier ausrechnen: Gewichtsrechner Stahl

Je nach dem wofür du es benötigst eventuell noch einen geringen Gewichtsverlust vom Kanten/Seiten abschleifen einkalkulieren, der Stahl ist schon relativ Grob an den Seiten so wie aus der Walze kommt. Wenn du ihn aber mit Rostschutz lackierst ist das vernachlässigbar.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch einfach bei einem örtlichen Stahlhandel vorbei schauen, die geben dir manchmal sogar Verschnittreste zum Großmengenpreis wenn sie grade einen passenden Auftrag bearbeiten und damit keine extra Arbeit haben.


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2020)

Danke für eure Beiträge!

Es geht darum, etwas davor zu schützen, dass es von anderen spontan weggetragen wird. 
Hantelscheiben hatte ich zuerst angeguckt...aber die sind ja rund.
Der verfügbare Raum ist eckig, da wären eckige Gewichte wohl am effizientesten.
Bleibarren scheinen leider recht teuer zu sein, wären von der Dichte her natürlich top.
Mit dem Versand aus dem Netz ist das auch immer so eine Sache...
Falls jemand eine gute Adresse kennt, gerne her damit!

Hier mal eine Liste mit Materialdichte:
Tabellensammlung Chemie/ Dichte fester Stoffe – Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbuecher
Einige der Schwermetalle sind leider finanziell nicht tragbar für das Projekt. 

Eine Selbstbastel-Lösung wäre eigentlich ganz cool.
Wäre Beton nicht schon etwas schwerer als Lehm?
Da eine Einzelperson später problemlos alles wieder entfernen können muß, wären lauter kleine Klötze eben gut.
Vielleicht kleine Förmchen die man mit etwas füllt. Nur mur fällt nichts ein, was an die Dichte von Schwermetallen rankommt.
Das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wird gesucht.

Breitflachstahl ist auch ein sehr guter Tipp, muß ich gleich mal durchrechnen!


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2020)

Mein Vorschlag wäre Stahlkugeln in Kunststoffkanister.
Z.B.  Stahlkugel, o 3,0 mm, 2000 Stueck jetzt online kaufen | Modulor Online Shop


----------



## P2063 (14. Januar 2020)

Rwk schrieb:


> Es geht darum, etwas davor zu schützen, dass es von anderen spontan weggetragen wird.



im Baumarkt eine Kette und Bügelschloss kaufen?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2020)

Etwas soll nicht einfach weggetragen werden, aber eine Person muss das problemlos hinterher wieder wegnehmen können.
Finde deinen Fehler.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Januar 2020)

Thors Hammer.


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2020)

Die Gewichte werden eingeschlossen. Woran festketten? Da ist nichts. 

Stahlwürfel wären besser - bei Kugeln verschenkt man ja wieder Raum...
Finde leider keine Gewichtsangaben für die Kugeln.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2020)

Rwk schrieb:


> Da eine Einzelperson später problemlos alles wieder entfernen können muß, wären lauter kleine Klötze eben gut.


Das wäre wohl die beste Lösung.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Januar 2020)

20Kg? das verhindern gar nichts... Höchstens leichter Wind. 100kg Am stück ist schon etwas Schwieriger...Obwohl ein xbelibiger Bauarbeiter sollte keine Probleme mit 100 Kilo tragen, haben. 
Ein Hochbordstein in der Straße halt 12 cm Ansicht wiegen ziemlich genau 100Kg und mit unter trägt man die den ganzen Tag auf der Baustelle. Das weiß ich genau weil ich diesen Beruf nicht nur gelernt habe^^ Also also die Frage; WO darf etwas wie lange nicht weggetragen werden. 

Dazu dieses;
Vor Jahren in Bielefeld hatte ich einen Gehweg für PKWs blockiert mit Plasterplatten weil die Straßen gesperrt war.  Ein Platte hatte 80cm x 40cm x 12cm. Was auch etwa 100Kg waren pro Stück. Also 38x 100kg Wurden nicht Umgekippt... sondern daneben lag nach ca 40 Stunden Montags ein Haufen..Nur um 200m laufen zu sparen... Und einer hat geplutet wie schwein alles Rot^^ Also wichtig WAS darf WO nicht weggetragen werden vor nem Kindergarten reichen bestimmt auch meist 20kg Gewichte vor der Grundschule wird schon Knapp.



Rwk schrieb:


> .....
> Finde leider keine Gewichtsangaben für die Kugeln.



Volumen und Spezifisches

Weil du es ja nicht sagen willst worum es geht... ist es Öffentlich zugänglich?


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2020)

Ja ist öffentlich. Gesucht werden ja 100kg etwa. 20x5 zum Beispiel.
Die Idee ist schon lange überlegt worden...es geht nur noch darum das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu finden.

Wo gibts das meiste Gewicht auf kleinstem Raum zum besten Preis? 
Der Breitflachstahl ist leider zu teuer...


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Januar 2020)

Zusammengeschweisste Stahlplatten...Einfach im Format 30x30x10 lasern lassen und dann je nach gewünschter Höhe zusammenschweissen. Kann man auf jedes der Pakete noch ne Kugel oder so drauf machen damit mans leichter anpacken kann. Das Zeug dann in nen Sack oder sowas rein und schon hast dein individuelles Gewicht 

Wir haben das bei Garagentoren mit so Gegengewichten die auch aus mehreren Stahlplatten bestehen. Die sind so gross wie ein Schuhkarton und um die 40kg pro Einheit. Das trägt man nedd einfach so mehr weg  Dass ne einzelne Person den ganzen Tag locker 100kg durch die Gegend trägt halte ich auch eher für die Ausnahme...


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2020)

100kg ist schon ordentlich was für eine Person.
5kg ist im Prinzip nichts, damit kannst du die Äpfel von den Bäumen schmeissen.


----------



## P2063 (15. Januar 2020)

Rwk schrieb:


> Der Breitflachstahl ist leider zu teuer...



Ich vermute mal du wirst nichts günstigeres finden was sich ähnlich einfach handhaben lässt. Hast du schon einen lokalen Metallhändler nach Resten gefragt? Die Kilopreise schwanken je nach Menge schon stark, zwischen 3€/Kg bei Kleinkram und um 90cent/Kg bei einer Tonne. Also es kann sich schon lohnen einen örtlichen Stahlvertrieb, Schrotthandel oder Metallbauer nach irgendwelchen Verschnittresten zu fragen.

Ansonsten halt ein paar Betonsäcke aus dem Baumarkt oder irgendwelche Kanister (diese 3-5l Teile für destilliertes Wasser oder Scheibenwischerflüssigkeit) aber dann bist du natürlich wieder bei viel größerem Gesamtvolumen.

€ Vielleicht Basaltbruchstein, dieses hässliche Zeug mit dem man Gabionen füllt? Gibt es ab 12cent/kg. Oder Pflastersteine, 20x10x8cm wiegt ca 3,5Kg und kostet 25cent/stück.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Januar 2020)

Viel würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben.

Du kannst jamal bei der Bahn fragen  oder bei den Straßenbahnbetreiben auf dem Hof,  ob die nicht paar alte rostige Gewichte für die Oberleitungsspannung rumliegen haben  .

Oder einfach mal auf einem gut sortierten Schrottplatz schauen ,  bei dem hier stand ein 5m³ Container voll mit Blei rum  ....   man glaubt garnicht was so ein Klumpen in Größe einer Aktentasche wiegt 

Da lagen auch ab und zu schöne massive Teile rum , die ein LKW ab und zu von einer Stahlverarbeitungsfabrik abgekippt hat  , falscher Lasercut oder Reste etc  ... von ca 7 cm Dicke  auch aus Edelstahl


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2020)

Rwk, noch nie hat mich ein Thread so neugierig gemacht!  Fest Schrauben ist keine Option?!


----------



## Rwk (7. Februar 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Rwk, noch nie hat mich ein Thread so neugierig gemacht!  Fest Schrauben ist keine Option?!


Festschrauben ist leider nicht möglich, da nichts zuverlässiges vorhanden ist zum dranschrauben... 

Ich habe witzigerweise herausgefunden, dass mein Arbeitgeber auch ein Stahlbau Unternehmen betreibt!
Und dort liegen tonnenweise Flachstahl herum!! 
Werde es wohl nun zu einem sehr fairen Preis auf Wunschmaß bekommen.
Wie klein die Welt manchmal ist?! 
Das Thema ist damit vermutlich erledigt.
Ich darf euch leider nicht verraten, was es ist und wofür - tut mir so leid. 
Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank für alle Beiträge und Ideen!


----------



## Cellerkerl (25. Januar 2021)

Rwk schrieb:


> Hallo! Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee?
> Und zwar suche ich Gewichte um etwas zu beschweren.
> 
> Ein hohes Gewicht auf so wenig Raum wie möglich und das ganze so preiswert wie möglich...
> ...








						Startseite - TRANSFORMATIONWEIGHTS
					

Lass dich nicht mehr von mangelden platz abhalten.




					www.transformationweights.de
				




Schaut mal hier,  ist ganz neu auf dem Markt spart man ne Menge Platz


----------

